# Radon Slide Carbon 27,5 Lieferzeiten



## chieftain (14. Dezember 2014)

Morgens Bikers
hat jemand das Slide Carbon 27,5 Carbon in Petrol/Orange....auf der BD.-Seite ist nur das schwarze
Lieferbar.
Ich hätte aber gerne das Petrol Farbene, kann vielleicht auch mal jemand ein Bild von links einstellen, genauer gesagt von der Leitungsverlegung links.
Grüße aus dem Wilden Süden Tom


----------



## Chrisdacross (22. Dezember 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-160mm-27-5-neu-mit-zubehor-pike-monarch-plus

Scheint nagelneu zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chieftain (23. Dezember 2014)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-160mm-27-5-neu-mit-zubehor-pike-monarch-plus
> 
> Scheint nagelneu zu sein!



Danke Dir....ich brauche aber L.
Die Leitungsverlegung links ist meiner Meinung nach etwas unglücklich, schade denn das Finish sieht auf den Bildern schon klasse aus.
Ich bin auch noch am Grübeln ob ich mir das Slide mit der X01 holen soll, hat wohl auch den etwas besseren Dämpfer. Obwohl das für mich 
als Hardtailfahrer wahrscheinlich keine Rolle spielen wird.
Grüßle aus dem Wilden Süden Tom


----------



## Chrisdacross (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde das schwarz-gelbe nehmen!
Wie groß bist du? Ich bin 1,83m und fahre sehr gut mit dem 18" Slide 130 10.0 von 2014...

Beim Schwarzen fallen die außen verlegten Züge auch weniger auf...

Vom Hartail gleich auf 160 mm Enduro? Hut ab... ;-)


----------



## chieftain (24. Dezember 2014)

Servus Chris
bin 186cm und werde 20" nehmen....allerdings hab ich mir die X01 Sache nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mich dagegen entschieden.
Ne Kassette für 180€ und die Kette nochmal mit 40€ sind mir einfach zuviel, wenns im Urlaub gut läuft ist die Kassette hinterher platt.
Zumindestens bei XT ist das so und wird bei Sram nicht anders sein, ausser man nimmt Bergauf den Shuttle und da ich Schwabe bin kommt mir das nicht in die Tüte.
Übrigens mit Federweg ist es wie mit dem Hubraum....je mehr desto besser, angefangen hab ich Ende der 80er mit Starrgabel und mich dann im Laufe der Jahre hochgearbeitet bis zum Racefully mit 80mm vorne und hinten, das kam dann aber nach zwei Rennsaisons wieder weg da zu schwer und anfällig im Renneinsatz. Meine Hardtails haben vorne und hinten jeweils 30cm Federweg plus 10cm in der Federgabel )
Das Enduro kommt als reines Spassbike her denn ich fahr mit dem Hardtail noch wo die meisten Enduristen schon tragen, also 160mm sind kein Thema hauptsache das Bike geht gut im Uphill. Hast du dir auch mal das Canyon Spectral CF angeschaut??? ist halt leider erst ab Ende März lieferbar :-((
Wäre sicher auch ein schönes Bike, allerdings gefällt mir beim Slide der Bereich mit dem Sattelstützendreieck besser, da haltbarer.
Mit den Zügen gehts mir nicht so um die Optik sondern ich finde die sind dort im Eifer des Gefechts im Gefahrenbereich.
Aber sonnst ein sehr schönes Harmonisches Bike....und bei uns sagt man "was schee isch isch au schnell" und das hat sich bei mir über die Jahrzehnte bewahrheitet.
Ich werde mir wohl das 9.0 holen, dir schöne Weihnachten und sportliche Grüße Tom


----------



## Chrisdacross (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Tom,
ich fahre auf dem Slide 130 10.0 29" ne XX1 und bin absolut begeistert!!! Die X01 Version wäre für mich eigentlich die erste Option aber ich mag die Mavic Laufräder sowohl optisch als auch funktionell (UST)! 
Gegen die Haltbarkeit ist bei SRAM nix zu sagen! Hatte nur mal Probleme mit ner X0 Kassette die dann kurzerhand gegen ne XT getauscht wurde und danach tadellos funktioniert hat! 

Werde mir auch das 9.0 kaufen was mich dabei stört ist das eine billige und nicht der X0 Gruppe zugehörige Kassette verbaut wird! Hoffentlich Haut das alles hin!!!??? Wenn ich bedenke dass die XX1 Kassette aus Panzerstahl gefertigt und aus einem Stück gefräst wird...

Dir auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest 

Grüße aus dem Harz
Christian


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Dezember 2014)

chieftain schrieb:


> Servus Chris
> bin 186cm und werde 20" nehmen....allerdings hab ich mir die X01 Sache nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mich dagegen entschieden.
> Ne Kassette für 180€ und die Kette nochmal mit 40€ sind mir einfach zuviel, wenns im Urlaub gut läuft ist die Kassette hinterher platt.
> Zumindestens bei XT ist das so und wird bei Sram nicht anders sein, ausser man nimmt Bergauf den Shuttle und da ich Schwabe bin kommt mir das nicht in die Tüte.
> ...


Also wenn es nur die Kassette ist die dich Abschreckt kann ich dich Beruhigen die hält wenn man die Kette nicht zu ewig fährt
super lang und ab 16. wird es auch günstiger Ausführung geben. Bei den Zügen einfach die Zughalter andersrum Montieren,
die Züge sind dann etwas knapp Flaschenhalter aber ok.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Chrisdacross (24. Dezember 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also wenn es nur die Kassette ist die dich Abschreckt kann ich dich Beruhigen die hält wenn man die Kette nicht zu ewig fährt
> super lang und ab 16. wird es auch günstiger Ausführung geben. Bei den Zügen einfach die Zughalter andersrum Montieren,
> die Züge sind dann etwas knapp Flaschenhalter aber ok.   Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo, ab 16. Januar?


----------



## chieftain (25. Dezember 2014)

@Chris
die Kassette am 9.0 funktioniert genauso, beim Enduro hast du doch Zeit und kannst die Gänge mit bedacht schalten) , im Rennen sieht das anders aus, da wird der Gang reingewürgt.
Die Kassette ist ein verschleissteil und die neue kannst du dir dann nach deinem Gusto und schmackes in den Beinen auswählen.Ich nehme im Winter immer eine SLX Kassette und im März fliegt die in die Tonne. Natürlich gilt das nur für "bezahlbare" Kassetten.
Aber wieso steigst du den um??? 130mm bei 29" passt doch...

@Bodo
Gibts für die 11fach kette eine extra Lehre? oder kann die übliche genutzt werden.


----------



## Chrisdacross (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich möchte einfach was neues, die 29" sind zwar schön aber ich fühle mich nicht so richtig wohl darauf!!!
Außerdem gefällt mir das Bike sehr und man(n) gönnt sich das dann schon mal! Das 29er ist jetzt auch schon verkauft, ist auch OK so, denke ich, denn jetzt ist der Wert noch relativ ordentlich!
Bekomme noch 2000€ dafür und ein weiteres Bike geht evtl auch noch weg für (hoffentlich) 1000€! Dann schmerzt es nicht so sehr!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian


----------



## chieftain (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja 29" sind schon richtige Schiffe und das in verbindung mit Federweg satt funktioniert nicht ganz, mich würde mal intressieren wie sich ein Specialized Enduro 29" fährt. Die haben das Rad jawohl neu erfunden ;-))
Die Einstellung den Fuhrpark in regelmässigen abständen zu erneuern verfolge ich auch, dann muss aber vorher was altes raus!!!
Das Enduro jetzt soll aber zusätzlich in den Stall damit ich auch mal eine erholsame Tour fahren kann.
Wir sind an Ostern immer bei Finale im Trainingslager und da soll dann das Slide mit dabei sein. 
Grüßle Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe noch ein Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 mit XTR in 29" Zoll! Ich bin auch zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das auf'm Hardtail 29" unverzichtbar sind, aber auf'm Fully dann doch kleiner auch feiner bedeutet! 

Außerdem hat sich bei mir so langsam ein Fetisch zum Material Carbon entwickelt! 

So wie sich das für mich anhört fährst du professionell!? 

Grüße Christian


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Dezember 2014)

chieftain schrieb:


> Ja 29" sind schon richtige Schiffe und das in verbindung mit Federweg satt funktioniert nicht ganz, mich würde mal intressieren wie sich ein Specialized Enduro 29" fährt. Die haben das Rad jawohl neu erfunden ;-))
> Die Einstellung den Fuhrpark in regelmässigen abständen zu erneuern verfolge ich auch, dann muss aber vorher was altes raus!!!
> Das Enduro jetzt soll aber zusätzlich in den Stall damit ich auch mal eine erholsame Tour fahren kann.
> Wir sind an Ostern immer bei Finale im Trainingslager und da soll dann das Slide mit dabei sein.
> Grüßle Tom


Das 29" Enduro ist gut aber ich glaube das auf den Trails wo man meist Unterwegs ist 29" ein Nachteil ist, und beim 27,5"
Beweist Speiseeis das auch sie wie viele andere aus einen sehr guten 26" ein mittelmäßiges 27.5" machen können. Klaube
ein gutes 27,5" ist das beste Enduro.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## chieftain (25. Dezember 2014)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 mit XTR in 29" Zoll! Ich bin auch zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das auf'm Hardtail 29" unverzichtbar sind, aber auf'm Fully dann doch kleiner auch feiner bedeutet!
> 
> Außerdem hat sich bei mir so langsam ein Fetisch zum Material Carbon entwickelt!
> 
> ...



Meine besten Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei, bin von XC auf Marathon umgestiegen und kann dort in meiner AK noch heute ganz gut mithalten. Hatte 4 Jahre Babypause, aber jetzt fordert halt das "Herzblut" seinen Daddy ein und darunter "leiden" eben die Trainingsumfänge. Darum kommt jetzt eine neue Spezies in den Keller, eventuell schwebt mir auch mal ein Enduro-race vor...dann aber mit dem Enduro.
Als Jugendtrainer sollte man alle Facetten des Radsports mal durchgemacht haben...und ich bin auf einem guten Weg ;-))
Wird übrigens mein erstes Versenderbike...ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## DH9 (31. Dezember 2014)

Hey,

auf der homepage von H&S Bike Discount wird aktuell beim Slide Carbon X01 in Rahmengröße 18 Zoll "nicht bestellbar" ausgewiesen!

Was hat das zu bedeuten und wie ist die Vorgehensweise von Radon bei allen bereits eingegangen und im Voraus bezahlten Bestellungen?

Probleme bei der Fertigung? Zulieferprobleme etc.?
Gruss
Chris


----------



## Chrisdacross (31. Dezember 2014)

Das wüsste ich auch gern, habe vorhin mal ne Anfrage an die Radons gestellt wann das Teil wieder bestellbar bzw. lieferbar ist!
Ich denke, dass das Kontingent welches bis zur 4. KW 2015 lieferbar gewesen wäre, bzw. ist,
ausverkauft ist und evtl. neue Rahmen produziert werden müssen...

Grüße Christian


----------



## DH9 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ja stimmt, das kann durchaus sein. Ich hoffe mein bike wird in der KW5 versendet. Ich habe auch eine Anfrage an Radon gesendet. Verständlicherweise aufgrund des Jahreswechsels aber noch kein feedbCk bekommen...
Gruss
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich will es auch haben, sollte zwar erst das 9.0 werden hab mich aber wegen der X01 für das X01 entschieden, aber ich werde nächste Woche operiert und kann dann sowieso ca. 4-6 Wochen nicht fahren! Habe es deswegen erstmal nicht bestellt!
Naja bis dahin wird's dann wohl wieder verfügbar sein!

Grüße Christian


----------



## jewadi (2. Januar 2015)

Ich will mir auch noch eins bestellen und hoffe daß das X01 in 18" bald wieder bestellbar ist! Wäre schön wenn sich einer von Radon dazu mal äußern könnte


----------



## DH9 (2. Januar 2015)

Hy zusammen!

Habe meine Bestellung am 08.12.14 aufgegeben (zu diesem Zeitpunkt war auch die KW 04/15 angegeben)

Auf Nachfrage vor zwei Tagen bei Bike Discount habe ich heute folgende Antwort erhalten:

Zitat:
"Guten Tag,

Ihr bestelltes Rad wird voraussichtlich in der KW 4 bei uns im Hause angeliefert werden, die Auslieferung an Sie ist für die KW 5 vorgesehen.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld"

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich auf Bike Discount verlassen kann. Das bike wird sicherlich wieder bestellbar werden und es liegt derzeit nur an Gründen, welche chrisdacross auch bereits thematisiert hat.

Bei Canyon kannst du Pech haben und der Liefertermin wandert nach hinten ins unermessliche.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Chrisdacross (2. Januar 2015)

Servus Mädels,
habe heute die Antwort bekommen!!! Ab nächste Woche soll die 18" wieder bestellbar sein, siehe Anhang!!! 
Gott sei Dank...

Grüße C


----------



## jewadi (2. Januar 2015)

Woohoo


----------



## Aalex (3. Januar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, ab 16. Januar?



wohl eher 2016

wenn sram günstigere gruppen am start haben sollte wüsste man das ja jetzt schon.

die sram kassetten halten übrigens erheblich länger als andere Kassetten. 

Meine 9 fach XG 999, die ich 2011 verbaut hab läuft Heute noch und hat von Salz über Schlamm Alles mögliche gesehen und mittlerweile die 4te Kette drauf. 

Die Red Kassette am Renner ist jenseits der 10k Km alt.


----------



## Chrisdacross (3. Januar 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> Meine 9 fach XG 999, die ich 2011 verbaut hab läuft Heute noch und hat von Salz über Schlamm Alles mögliche gesehen und mittlerweile die 4te Kette drauf.
> 
> Die Red Kassette am Renner ist jenseits der 10k Km alt.


 
Die Dinger kosten ja auch ne Stange mehr als die SHIM Kassetten...
Wenn sie dann nicht halten würden wäre es sicher schlecht bestellt um SRAM! 
Was aber nicht heißen soll dass das Shimano Zeug nicht auch lange hält!!!


----------



## Aalex (3. Januar 2015)

im verhältnis gesehen sind sram kassetten schon noch teurer klar. eine XG kostet ja ungefähr 4 mal soviel wie eine XT, ob sie 4 mal so lange hält ... im Falle der RED definitiv. Im Falle einer 10-42 wohl eher nicht, was aber einfach an der bloßen Reduzierung auf 11 Gänge liegt.

du darfst aber auch keine XG Kassette mit einer XT vergleichen. 

Die XT wird schnöde gestanzt und zusammengenietet, zum Teil auf Aluspider. Ein Massenprodukt eben. Die XX1 /XG / Powerdome Teile werden aus dem vollen CNC gefräst. 

Um einen Vergleich zu ziehen solltest du schon fair sein und die xtr nehmen und da ist der Preisunterschied nicht mehr so heftig. Da stimmt auch das Verhältnis wieder. Die Sram Teile, die aus dem vollen Block Werkzeugstahl gefräst werden halten ganz locker doppelt so lang wie eine XTR.


----------



## DH9 (4. Januar 2015)

@alex

...sehr edles bike das mawis. gewichtstuning oberster klasse und nur das beste vom besten bei den parts. wunderschön anzusehen die pics! 

gruss
chris


----------



## DH9 (4. Januar 2015)

Bei dem Slide X01 ist die etwas "günstigere" XG1180 Mini Cluster Kassette verbaut, bei welcher ausschließlich die 3 kleinen Ritzel aus einem Block CNC gefräßt sind.

Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass man bei der Mini auch nur einzelne Ritzel wechseln kann?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH9 (4. Januar 2015)

... wunderschön anzusehen, dein Mawis, bestimmt noch schöner damit zu biken
Gewichtsstuning au höchster Ebene. Nur beste parts, sehr geil!


----------



## Chrisdacross (4. Januar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Bei dem Slide X01 ist die etwas "günstigere" XG1180 Mini Cluster Kassette verbaut, bei welcher ausschließlich die 3 kleinen Ritzel aus einem Block CNC gefräßt sind.
> 
> Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass man bei der Mini auch nur einzelne Ritzel wechseln kann?
> 
> ...



Bist du dir sicher? Ich denke dass die X01 Kassette genau wie die XX1 Kassette aus einem Block gefräst wird... (bis auf das größte Ritzel)
Ich werde natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehrt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
C


----------



## DH9 (4. Januar 2015)

parts liste von der radon homepage:
KassetteSram XG-1180. 11-speed, 10-42

link sram components:
https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-xg-1180-mini-cluster-kassette

gruss
chris

das slide faehrt sich bestimmt hamma geil!


----------



## Aalex (4. Januar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> @alex
> 
> ...sehr edles bike das mawis. gewichtstuning oberster klasse und nur das beste vom besten bei den parts. wunderschön anzusehen die pics!
> 
> ...



Danke 

ja fährt sich ganz ordentlich


----------



## DH9 (4. Januar 2015)

...mein letztes Projekt. Nicht ganz so fein, da teilweise von der Stange.

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/u/327117


----------



## Chrisdacross (4. Januar 2015)

Ok, das ist aber die X1 Kassette! 
Also hab ich falsch gelesen, die X01 ist also die XG 1195 und dann wohl aus einem Block gefräst...
Asche auf mein Haupt!


----------



## DH9 (9. Januar 2015)

Slide X01 ab KW11 verfügbar...


----------



## jewadi (9. Januar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Slide X01 ab KW11 verfügbar...



Leider erst KW15. Und bestellen kann man es immer noch nicht


----------



## DH9 (9. Januar 2015)

hast recht... (leider...)  naja. wenigstens werden neue rahmen gefertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH9 (17. Januar 2015)

Hy Männer,
18 und 20 Zoll ab KW13 verfügbar. Meine Bestellung wurde auf KW5 verschoben. Alles ein wenig suboptimal! Auf Nachfrage erhält man natürlich keine exakte Antwort sondern nur standadisierte Antworten.
Teilweise habe ich ja auch Verständnis wenn Zulieferer Probleme haben aber ich würde mal gerne genauer wissen wo es hackt. Kommen die mit dem " Backen" nicht hinterher?! 
Hoffe das Teil ist bis im März bei mir!!
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Chrisdacross (17. Januar 2015)

Na wenn du es letztes Jahr bestellt hast als es noch ging, dann sollte es in der 5KW kommen... 
Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Bikes in der 4KW am Lager sind, dann endmontiert werden und anschließend in der 5KW ausgeliefert werden! 
Ich habe aufgrund meiner OP nicht bestellt und muss mich nun bis mindestens März gedulden...


----------



## DH9 (17. Januar 2015)

Ja ich freue mich auch schon. Geile bikes in deiner Gallerie. Ist das Focus hardtail ein Carbon frame? Ein Silde ist auch dabei... Cool!


----------



## Chrisdacross (17. Januar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Ja ich freue mich auch schon. Geile bikes in deiner Gallerie. Ist das Focus hardtail ein Carbon frame? Ein Silde ist auch dabei... Cool!


Danke, ja ist bzw. war ein Carbon, Focus Raven Extreme aus 2012! Habe das Slide und das Focus verkauft, das X01 wird das neue, im Moment kann ich sowieso nicht fahren...
Freue mich schon wie blöde auf das X01!!!


----------



## jewadi (20. Januar 2015)

Im Bikemarkt ist das Bike nicht zu finden...


----------



## Vincy (21. Januar 2015)

für Verkaufsangebote gibt es hier den Bikemarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (22. Januar 2015)

Ist doch ihm überlassen, wo er sein Bike verkauft! 
Moralapostelei ist hier fehl am Platz...


----------



## slowlifter (22. Januar 2015)

Passt schon, Forenregeln erlauben keine Verkaufthreads. War mir nicht bewusst.


----------



## mohlo (22. Januar 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> für Verkaufsangebote gibt es hier den Bikemarkt!


Vermutlich hat er sich (noch) nicht als verifizierter Verkäufer im Bikemarkt authentifiziert!?


----------



## Cubeamsrider (22. Januar 2015)

Dann kann er es in dieser Rubrik anbieten http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/ebay.98/


----------



## Cubeamsrider (22. Januar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Moralapostelei ist hier fehl am Platz...



Verstöße gegen die Forenregeln erstrecht! Die Regeln gelten für alle Forenteilnehmer!


----------



## Chrisdacross (22. Januar 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Verstöße gegen die Forenregeln erstrecht! Die Regeln gelten für alle Forenteilnehmer!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/help/terms

Helft mir, ich find da nix! Oder gibt es noch unter- oder übergeordnete Regeln?


----------



## Ikosa (22. Januar 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Verstöße gegen die Forenregeln erstrecht! Die Regeln gelten für alle Forenteilnehmer!



*Besser hätte ich's auch nicht sagen können*


----------



## Chrisdacross (22. Januar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Hy Männer,
> 18 und 20 Zoll ab KW13 verfügbar. Meine Bestellung wurde auf KW5 verschoben. Alles ein wenig suboptimal! Auf Nachfrage erhält man natürlich keine exakte Antwort sondern nur standadisierte Antworten.
> Teilweise habe ich ja auch Verständnis wenn Zulieferer Probleme haben aber ich würde mal gerne genauer wissen wo es hackt. Kommen die mit dem " Backen" nicht hinterher?!
> Hoffe das Teil ist bis im März bei mir!!
> ...


Kannst ja mal ein Bild schicken wenn es dann da ist!!!


----------



## Vincy (22. Januar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/help/terms
> 
> Helft mir, ich find da nix! Oder gibt es noch unter- oder übergeordnete Regeln?




Hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verkaufsthreads-in-den-herstellerforen.145136/

Zitat:


Nachdem in letzter Zeit immer häufiger Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen auftauchen wollen wir nochmals auf die Forenregeln die hier speziell in den Herstellerforen gelten, aufmerksam machen.

Die Prämisse der Herstellerforen liegt auf dem Endkundensupport durch die jeweiligen Hersteller und der technischen Hilfe der Community untereinander.

*Verkäufe und dergleichen haben hier nichts zu suchen. Freds mit diesem Inhalt werden in Zukunft komentarlos gelöscht. Bitte nutzt hierfür den Bikemarkt oder die üblichen Wege und mißbraucht nicht die für Information gemachten Bereiche für Eure Eigenwerbung.*

Vielen Dank und weiterhin viel Spaß.

Eure Mods


----------



## Chrisdacross (22. Januar 2015)

Naja...
Das müsste man aber direkt suchen...

Dafür fahre ich zu gern Fahrrad als dass ich jeden einzelnen Bericht oder Ergänzungen zu irgendwelchen Regeln lesen muss im Forum...

Man kann es auch echt übertreiben, er hat Nachwuchs bekommen und braucht Kohle, schlimm genug dass er sein Bike verkaufen muss, welches er nicht einmal ein halbes Jahr sein Eigen nennt!

Und wenns mal schnell gehen soll dann darf, man meiner Meinung nach auch mal zu solchen Mitteln greifen!!!

So, von mir aus, können wir das Thema beenden!

Sportliche Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. Januar 2015)

Du bestimmst hier aber nicht die Regeln! Wenn die dir nicht passen, dann such dir ein anderes Forum!
Er kann sich beim Bikemarkt registrieren, wie andere User es auch machen.


----------



## Chrisdacross (22. Januar 2015)

Hab ich versucht die Regeln zu bestimmen? Nein!

Passen mir die Regeln? Ja!

Lies richtig und fertig!

Zum Glück gibt's aber Aufpasser wie dich!!!

Wie Wachhunde, anstatt unerfahrenen Usern unter die Arme zu greifen wird hier nur gemaßregelt!

Und Tschüss


----------



## mohlo (22. Januar 2015)

Leute, kommt mal wieder zurück zum Thema und macht mal keine Staatsaffäre daraus. Wir sind nun alle über die Forenregeln aufgeklärt. Man könnte glatt glauben, hier wäre die Steuerfahndung unterwegs! ;-)


----------



## enno112 (22. Januar 2015)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Passt schon, Forenregeln erlauben keine Verkaufthreads. War mir nicht bewusst.


Damit ist die Sache doch erledigt!
Mensch, geht biken....


----------



## slowlifter (22. Januar 2015)

Als Verursacher der Diskussion Asche über mein Haupt, aber lasst endlich wieder über geile Karren diskutieren


----------



## Chrisdacross (23. Januar 2015)

Es tut sich was im Online-Shop...
16", 20" und 22" sind auf Lager, 18" leider nicht verfügbar...

Update: 20" schon wieder raus...


----------



## Chrisdacross (26. Januar 2015)

Bestellung erfolgreich absolviert?
Check


----------



## DH9 (27. Januar 2015)

Meins wird ab diesem Freitag versendet. Poste dann ein paar pics, bei Interesse.
Dann kanns losgehen! Yeah!


----------



## Chrisdacross (27. Januar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Poste dann ein paar pics, bei Interesse.
> Dann kanns losgehen! Yeah!



Ja gerne!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH9 (28. Januar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Ja gerne!!!


Glückwunsch dass du bestellt hast. 18 Zoll ist der Liefertermin schon wieder auf die KW20 verschoben worden.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. Januar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dass du bestellt hast. 18 Zoll ist der Liefertermin schon wieder auf die KW20 verschoben worden.


Welches denn? Das 9.0 in 18" wieder ab KW 7 verfügbar. Ich hoffe, das gilt auch.


----------



## DH9 (28. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Welches denn? Das 9.0 in 18" wieder ab KW 7 verfügbar. Ich hoffe, das gilt auch.


ich denke schon, dass die Angaben von Radon Hand und Fuss haben. Ja, KW7. Meine Antwort war auf das Slide X01 bezogen . Befindet sich lt. Radon in der Endmontage und muss nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen!


----------



## DH9 (30. Januar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Ja gerne!!!


"Geiler Scheiss"mehr pics in meinem Profil.


----------



## Chrisdacross (30. Januar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> "Geiler Scheiss"mehr pics in meinem Profil.



Gratuliere!!! Viel Spaß damit und nicht so viel dran lecken, sonst geht die Farbe ab...


----------



## jewadi (30. Januar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> "Geiler Scheiss"mehr pics in meinem Profil.



Vorsicht bitte. Während der Fahrt nicht den Remotehebel drücken! Da kommen noch 150mm Sattelstange raus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH9 (30. Januar 2015)

jewadi schrieb:


> Vorsicht bitte. Während der Fahrt nicht den Remotehebel drücken! Da kommen noch 150mm Sattelstange raus !


ach neeee WIRKLICH??? hatte gedacht das muss so sein als schleudersitz wenns brenzlig wird hahahaha


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Januar 2015)

Prima, das Radon Slide Carbon 650B 9.0 in 18" und BLAU verschiebt sich von Woche zu Woche nach hinten. Gestern noch KW7 heute bereits KW8. In Schwarz ist es ab sofort verfügbar. Aber Schwarz ist so langweilig.


----------



## Chrisdacross (31. Januar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Prima, das Radon Slide Carbon 650B 9.0 in 18" und BLAU verschiebt sich von Woche zu Woche nach hinten. Gestern noch KW7 heute bereits KW8. In Schwarz ist es ab sofort verfügbar. Aber Schwarz ist so langweilig.


Kommt doch darauf an wann du bestellt hast! Das was damals angegeben war das ist dein Lieferdatum!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Januar 2015)

Der Servicepartner hat das Geld noch nicht. Deswegen noch nicht bestellt. Ich habe keine Lust, wie beim X01 bis auf KW 20 zu warten.

Kennt jemand ein Stützpunktehändler mit blauem Slide Carbon 9.0 in 18"? Ich würde es selber abholen.


----------



## Chrisdacross (31. Januar 2015)

Der Servicepartner hat das Geld noch nicht wofür? Um das Bike zu kaufen und es dann an dich zu verkaufen?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Januar 2015)

Genau, ich bestelle bei ihm, bekomme die Rechnung, muss das Geld überweisen, erst dann bestellt er bei Bike Discount und ich bekomme das Bike dann wenn Radon liefert. Gibt es Verzögerungen kann ich weder stornieren noch umbuchen.


----------



## Chrisdacross (1. Februar 2015)

Welchen Hintergrund hat das Prozedere?
Ist er kein Servicepartner?
Du kannst doch direkt zu ihm bestellen!


----------



## DH9 (1. Februar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Genau, ich bestelle bei ihm, bekomme die Rechnung, muss das Geld überweisen, erst dann bestellt er bei Bike Discount und ich bekomme das Bike dann wenn Radon liefert. Gibt es Verzögerungen kann ich weder stornieren noch umbuchen.


KEINE Mögkichkeit vom Vertrag zurückzutreten? Und keine Stornomöglichkeit? Bist du dir da sicher? Aber nach Erhhalt des bikes, hast du aber wenigstens dein Rückgaberecht??? 
Aber ich kann euch versprechen, wenn es keinen Defekt aufweist, wollt ihr das Teil sowieso nicht mehr hergeben;-) Freut euch drauf! DasGewicht ist auch der Hammer und noch viel Potential um mehr einzusparen.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Februar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> KEINE Mögkichkeit vom Vertrag zurückzutreten? Und keine Stornomöglichkeit? Bist du dir da sicher? Aber nach Erhhalt des bikes, hast du aber wenigstens dein Rückgaberecht???
> Aber ich kann euch versprechen, wenn es keinen Defekt aufweist, wollt ihr das Teil sowieso nicht mehr hergeben;-) Freut euch drauf! DasGewicht ist auch der Hammer und noch viel Potential um mehr einzusparen.



Nüt, keine Rechte nach dem Kauf beim RADON Service Partner:

_"guten Tag
ich nehme keine Stornierungen oder Umbestellungen an. Das mit den Lieferterminen kann ich nicht beeinflussen. Wenn Sie direkt bei Bike Discount bestellen dann haben Sie vom Deutschen Gesetz her eine 14 Tägige Wiederrufungsrecht.
Gruss Ihr Radon Service Partner"_​
Deswegen bin ich zurückgetreten vom Kauf. Ich organisiere jetzt alles selber.


----------



## mtintel (1. Februar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Nüt, keine Rechte nach dem Kauf beim RADON Service Partner:
> 
> _"guten Tag
> ich nehme keine Stornierungen oder Umbestellungen an. Das mit den Lieferterminen kann ich nicht beeinflussen. Wenn Sie direkt bei Bike Discount bestellen dann haben Sie vom Deutschen Gesetz her eine 14 Tägige Wiederrufungsrecht.
> ...


Warum bestellst nicht einfach bei Bike Discount und lässt es zum Service Partner schicken  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Februar 2015)

Ich bestelle es selber und lasse es an die Grenze liefern. Ich wohne direkt dahinter. Dann importiere ich es selber und spare mit die hohen Verzollungsgebühren wegen der Lieferung per Spedition. Viel Montage ist ja eh nicht und die Kassette und 200er Scheibe vorne kann auch ein Specialized Bikehändler montieren, der 50m von meiner Haustür weg ist.


----------



## DH9 (1. Februar 2015)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Nüt, keine Rechte nach dem Kauf beim RADON Service Partner:
> 
> _"guten Tag
> ich nehme keine Stornierungen oder Umbestellungen an. Das mit den Lieferterminen kann ich nicht beeinflussen. Wenn Sie direkt bei Bike Discount bestellen dann haben Sie vom Deutschen Gesetz her eine 14 Tägige Wiederrufungsrecht.
> ...


ja das ist auch die richtige entscheidung. lieber bissl länger warten... wenn was defekt ist oder das bike dir ueberhaupt nicht passen sollte, einfach dhl fracht anrufen-3 tage später wirds abgeholt. hatte schonmal ein anderes slide(auslaufmodell mit komplett xtr) bestellt, bei dem hat die retoure einwandfrei und kundenorientierg geklappt. der haendler will sich halt fein raushalte... wahrscheinlich stehts irgendwo in den agb...


----------



## Kago1 (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,bin noch neu hier.
Hab im Nov. 2014 auch ein Radon Slide 27,5 X01 bestellt, wurde auch pünktlich in KW4/2015 geliefert.
Leider bin ich aufgrund Wetter und Grippe noch nicht zum testen gekommen, was so langsam immer schwerer fällt.
Trotzdem habe ich vorab noch ein paar Fragen hier an das Forum:
1.) Wie oben von einem anderen User erwähnt befürchte ich auch ein schleifen der hinteren Bremsleitung an den Speichen des Hinterrads. Hoffe, daß der zur Verfügung stehende Platz von der Hydraulikleitung bis zu den Speichen ausreicht. Eine Neuverlegung der Bremsleitung hat nicht wirklich etwas gebracht.
Gibt es hier eine besonders sichere Abhilfemaßnahme? Der Abgang der Hydraulikleitung an der Bremse war ziemlich waagrecht gestellt. Hab versucht durch leichtes verdrehen nach oben einen günstigeren Winkel zu Aufnahme der Hydraulikleitung am nächsten Fixpunkt am Hinterbau zu erzielen.

2.) Das Finish der Carbon-Lackoberfläche fällt am Oberrohr und am Unterrohr meiner Ansicht nach etwas aus dem Rahmen. Man erkennt unter der dünnen Lackschicht deutliche Schleifspuren auf der obersten Carbonschicht. Die restlichen Rahmenteile sind top lackiert. Vom H&S-Servicecenter bekam ich nach einer entsprechenden email folgende Antwort:
Hierbei handelt es sich um das Finnish des UD-Carbons, welches bei allen Rädern dieses Modells so aussieht..
..es handelt sich hierbei auch nicht um einen Produktionsfehler. Sollten Sie damit nicht einverstanden sein können wir das Rad gerne zur Artikelrückgabe bei Ihnen abholen lassen.

Das ist für mich noch lange kein Grund das Bike zurück zu schicken. Trotzdem kann ich nicht glauben, dass das nicht besser geht. Wie sieht das bei Euch aus?

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen und viel Spaß mit diesem Traumbike und keine Stürze..


----------



## Chrisdacross (23. Februar 2015)

Kago1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,bin noch neu hier.
> Hab im Nov. 2014 auch ein Radon Slide 27,5 X01 bestellt, wurde auch pünktlich in KW4/2015 geliefert.
> Leider bin ich aufgrund Wetter und Grippe noch nicht zum testen gekommen, was so langsam immer schwerer fällt.
> Trotzdem habe ich vorab noch ein paar Fragen hier an das Forum:
> ...


Hatte einen Focus Raven Extreme Rahmen (3000€ nur der Rahmen) und habe ein Grand Canyon CF blabla irgendwas. Also Premium und Versenderbike im Direktvergleich, ist bei beiden Bikes so wie von dir beschrieben!!! Ich denke da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen!!!

Grüße C


----------



## DH9 (23. Februar 2015)

Kago1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,bin noch neu hier.
> Hab im Nov. 2014 auch ein Radon Slide 27,5 X01 bestellt, wurde auch pünktlich in KW4/2015 geliefert.
> Leider bin ich aufgrund Wetter und Grippe noch nicht zum testen gekommen, was so langsam immer schwerer fällt.
> Trotzdem habe ich vorab noch ein paar Fragen hier an das Forum:
> ...


...ist bei meinem X01 an manchen Stellen ebenso... ist zu vernachlässigen. sieht zwar nicht so schön aus, ist aber auch kein Mangel...
Mach mal ein Foto von der hinteren Bremsleitung und dem Bremszylinder... habe keine Probleme an meinem X01... weiß nicht warum die Mitglieder hier damit Probleme haben...


----------



## Kago1 (23. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die beruhigenden Antworten..
Anbei noch einige Bilder der Hydraulikleitung angehängt.
Vielleicht seht ihr hier noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten. Die Hydraulikleitung sieht für mich aus, als ob diese verdreht ist und einen "Drall" hat. Hab Sie komplett neu verlegt und dabei keinen "Drall" beim verlegen bemerkt.
Wie sieht das bei Euch aus?


----------



## ASt (23. Februar 2015)

Drehe das Banjo etwas, damit die Leitung keine Schleife oben hat. Dann verschwindet die krumme Stelle unter der Strebe.


----------



## Kago1 (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo ASt, was meinst Du mit Banjo?


----------



## ASt (24. Februar 2015)

Kago1 schrieb:


> Hallo ASt, was meinst Du mit Banjo?


So nennt sich das metallische Verbindungssttück zwischen Bremsleitung und Caliper. Kannst drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kago1 (24. Februar 2015)

Ah alles klar. Werde ich ausprobieren. Vielen Dank


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Februar 2015)

Kago1 schrieb:


> Ah alles klar. Werde ich ausprobieren. Vielen Dank


Genau das müsste es sein. Den Sechskant vorn Vorsichtig lösen bis man die Leitung drehen kann (Achtung nicht zu weit
sonst kann die Bremse Luft ziehen).  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Kago1 (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Bodo, meinst Du die Sechskantschraube mit der in der Mitte positionierten Entlüftungsschraube?
Das bedeutet dann dass der Abgang der Hydraulikleitung mehr in die waagerechte Postion gebracht werden muss...
Lieg ich hier richtig?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Februar 2015)

Genau so.


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Februar 2015)

Genau so aber bitte mit Vorsicht.


----------



## Kago1 (24. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Das krieg ich jetzt schon hin.
PS:Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser. Kann es nun wirklich nicht mehr erwarten mit diesem aus meiner Sicht perfekt zusammengestellten Bike auf Tour zu "fahren"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

